# Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?



## Mops (20. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem wir uns gezwungen sehen unseren Teichrand teilweise durch Pflanzsteine zu befestigen stellt sich bei uns die Frage, welche Pflanzen wir dort am besten einpflanzen. Die Steine stehen hauptsächlich im Bereich unserer Flachzone und haben fast den ganzen Tag lang Sonne. Daher wollten wir in ein oder zwei gerne etwas pflanzen, was etwas höher wird und dadurch Schatten bringt. Natürlich muß es mit dem Platz im Stein auskommen können und sollte nicht zu viel Dreck durch Laub ect. verursachen.

Habt ihr ein paar Ideen für uns? Hab ja schon bei mehreren diese Steine am Teich gesehen, aber da natürlich noch nicht auf die Pflanzen geachtet.

Bilder folgen natürlich noch.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hallo Mops,

wie wäre es mit Ziergräsern , die beste Pflanzzeit dazu ist aber im Frühjahr

da sind mal ein paar links:

http://www.poetschke.de/Ziergraeser--3531d.html

http://ziergraeser-hensen.de/Inhalte/gestaltung.htm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hi Mitch,

naja, die beim Pötschke computermäßig getürkten Fotos fallen mal wieder unter Betrugsversuch (wie bei allen Versandhandelskatalogen. 

Soweit ich aus Mops Beitrag rauslese sollen die Pflanzsteine wohl im Flachwasserbereich liegen. Da passen dann __ Ziergräser net so recht

MfG Frank


----------



## Mausie (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Ich hatte auch bei Pötschke einige Gräser bestellt. 

Schwarzer Schlangenbart (war nach 1 Winter kaputt), 
Purpur-Liebesgras (hat nie rot geblüht), 
Red-Baron (bekommt nur rote Spitzen), der Rest bleibt grün.
Zebra- oder auch Tigergras genannt benötigt im Laufe der Jahre viel Platz, wurzelt stark, sieht aber toll aus.

Gruß Ilona


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Ja mit Zebragras hab ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hier ein älteres Foto und zur Zeit blüht es grade.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*



Mausie schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch bei Pötschke einige Gräser bestellt.
> 
> Red-Baron (bekommt nur rote Spitzen), der Rest bleibt grün.
> 
> Gruß Ilona



Hi Ilona,

das ist auch die normale Färbung vom japanischen __ Blutgras, grüne Blätter mit rötlichen Spitzen/ oberern Rändern. Je nach Ausgangsform etwas mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt. Das einzelne Blatt sieht halt aus wie ein Schwert mit dem jemand abgestochen wurde und das dann zum ablaufen lassen des Blutes nach unten hängend gehalten wird. (gibt dann rote Ränder und Spitze an der Klinge)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mops (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hallo,

hier nun die versprochenen Bilder.

   

Also die Steine bilden den Abschluss zum Garten, die Folie steht vor den Steinen hoch, also nix mit Wasser oder so.

An Gräser hatten wir auch schon gedacht, aber da wir schon eine Gräserhecke hinter dem Teich haben, wird es dann wohl zu viel.  

Bisher haben wir 2 __ Farne, Fette Henne, __ Blutweiderich (im Eimer) und __ Enzian. 

Hatte auch schon überlegt einzelne Steine mit Folienresten auszukleiden und dann mit __ Rohrkolben oder ähnlichem zu bepflanzen. Kann das klappen? Unser Blutweiderich wohnt ja auch bisher in einem Eimer, weil er im Teich nicht kam.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hi Mops,

bei der doch geringen Erdmenge in so einem Pflanzstein wird es sicher in Sommer auch schnell trocken darin werden. Wenns sonnig liegt wären Hauswurz, Fetthenne, __ Steinbrech und andere Sukkulenten geeignet

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Wir haben auch 36 solche Steinkübel und haben sie für´s Frühjahr immer mit Mini-__ Tulpen und übers Jahr mit Männertreu bepflanzt, sieht immer schön aus.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Also mir persönlich gefallen solche Steine nicht ... ich würde sie mit Bodendeckern versuchen wollen zu verstecken.

__ Pfennigkraut, Phlox in verschiedenen Farben, Schleifenblume etc.

Mandy


----------



## Mops (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hi

an vereinzelte __ Bodendecker hatten wir auch schon gedacht, aber irgendwie hab ich da Bedenken, dass die auch auf die andere Seite Richtung Wasser wachsen und dann dort Wasser ziehen. 

Ideen fehlen uns für etwas höheres, was vllt. so um 1m hoch wird und ein bißchen Schatten spenden könnte. 

Relativ wenig Erde stimmt schon, aber ist ja im Prinzip nix anderes wie ein Pflanztopf oder? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Teichpflanzen im Topf? Bisher hatten wir immer unseren __ Blutweiderich in einem kleinen Eimer und dann in so einem Stein stehen, der ist da ganz gut gewachsen. Könnte das auch mit __ Schilf o.ä. klappen?


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Pflanzsteine am Teich?*

Hallo

wie wäre es mit Fuchsien zB, die kommen bei uns ganz gut dadrin.

mfg rené


----------

